# Can straining on the loo cause miscarriage?



## cleo2408

Sorry if this is tmi but I am rather worried :(

I have been constipated for a few days and last night I actually managed to go, although I must admit I did strain quite a bit. When I looked down there was quite a lot of red blood in the bowl and my first thought was "great, the pleasure of being pregnant" but wasn't worried until I wiped myself I realised it had come from my vagina.

Since then every time I wipe I have had some pinky/brown spotting but no pain. I phoned the midwife who didn't seem too concerned but told me to rest which I have but I am worried that straining on the loo may have started a miscarriage. What if I already have had one and I passed the baby last night and didn't realise? I am 14+4, is it possible I could have miscarried and not even noticed? And now I am really stressed worrying about the next time I need the loo!

Has anyone else been in a similar situation and has it been alright? Am I just being neurotic??

Please help:(


----------



## JJWEBB

Since youre so far along, Id say not to worry and to go get checked out just to make sure. Since youre 14 weeks youd definitely know if you were having a miscarraige because it would be severe contracttions, severe bleeding and clots.

Happened to me right before my miscarriage, BUT I was only 5 weeks. I had an orgasm eariler that evening, and then later that night was constipated. Strained, and thats when I started spotting/bleeding. In the middle of the night I miscarried. I read that it wasnt either of those that actually caused my miscarraige. Cause if that were true, no one would stay pregnant. But that those both helped flush it out, as it was already bad/going to. NOT trying to scare you, but that was my relateable experiance.

Sending good thoughts your way xo


----------



## Kyla

:hugs: If you're midwife wasn't concerned, then I don't think you should worry especially since you haven't had pain or cramps. but if you want further advice go back and explain you are still worried.

Are you absolutely sure it wasn't bleeding from piles? Sometimes (tmi sorry) the blood can leak so it looks as though it's vaginal blood, but bleeding from piles with constipation is highly likely. The vaginal spotting may just be an irritation or coincidence.

There are lots of remedies for constipation, stool softeners are good and you can get decent pile cream/suppositories over the counter or from your GP in you're in the UK you'll get them free on prescription. In fact, if you are worried it might be an idea to go to see your Dr to ask about it and ask for pile treatment.

I swear by fibre suppliements, this is what I take dissolved in tea:
https://www.naturesbest.co.uk/flourishe-p576/

and I also have a great Bran cake recipe I've posted before (you can add a mashed banana for good measure!):
https://joshuahart.co.uk/2009/06/12/all-bran-loaf/

:flower:


----------



## emz000

I had this once before, my midwife too wasn't concerned enough to see me. She assured me it was probably the straining that had caused some blood vessels to burst as everything there is extra sensitive. If you are worried or have any cramps or more red bleeding don't hesitate to call back with them, better to have peace of mind.


----------



## Juliet11

The other ladies had good advice so I don't have much to add... 
I am 15 weeks and was worried about miscarrying for a different reason but was reassured that at this far along I would know if I was miscarrying, with the cramps, clots, etc. 
But I am paranoid about my pregnancy so I always email/call my doctor when worried..., so if in doubt call your midwife/doctor for a advice/check-up but it sounds like things are really okay. Keep us posted :)


----------



## TryinFor1

I have had this also. My doctor told me in was me breaking blood vessels from straining. I take docusate sodium every night now and it hasn't happened since 12 weeks. Try to not be concerned and call your mw back if you experience clots or pain.


----------



## NaturalMomma

No, but it can cause hemmroids, so I wouldn't strain. If you can't go right then then just give it time.


----------



## wamommy

I had this early on (6-7 weeks) in this pregnancy, and freaked out because I had two losses prior. I freaked out and went in to my Dr right away. They did an internal ultrasound, took bloods, and told me all was fine. This is how they explained it to me:

The wall of the vagina is right up against the bowels, so a hard bowel movement (like most are when you're constipated) can literally scrape along the vaginal wall, causing bleeding. She compared it to a nosebleed. I would probably keep an eye one it, and if the bleeding gets much lighter/stops I wouldn't worry, but if it gets worse or you start to cramp, I would go right in.

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## RKW

Hi, I had this 2weeks ago at 18 weeks. I had been straining. I went to the hospital as I have cervical problems and was worried i was loosing the baby. 
It was infancy placenta previa, which was the placenta lying against the cervix which meant after straining a little bit of placenta blood came loose. It is now being monitored but all is fine. 
I would go and get it checked out, but I'm sure you'll be fine.
I'm also eating more fiber, and activia yogurts to help me 'go'!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Iv been constipated since conception, and iv strained something terrible, nothing has happened, so im guessing your prob ok. But if your spotting from your vagina, then defo call midwife to be checked out.


----------



## NurseSooz

I had bleeding like that too at 9 weeks. Was told that its either the erosion on my cervix or wee blood vessels popping in my vagina. Not fun I know but mind tailed off from red to brown. EPU assured me it was normal for many women xx


----------



## lily28

Straining only causes bad hemorrhoids. I've never heard of a miscarriage due to pooping. If it was dangerous I would have miscarried every time I was sitting on the bowl, I'm a chronic constipated person.

Spotting is alarming though so talk to your doc. Good luck with everything!


----------

